# Rough ride in Hymer S700



## jamesofyorkshire (May 13, 2007)

Hello folks. 

I'm just about to buy a S700 (2000 Merc Hymer). I've arranged insurance and storage for it and am ready to buy..........however....

I just took it for a test drive - actually I let the seller drive it......and the ride feels a bit rough to me. I've ridden in a couple of S660s which are more or less the same beast, and ride was velvet smooth, but this one I'm interested in felt like we were driving on rough tarmac, with constant vibration, even when on silky smooth, brand new tarmac. We took many different roads and this ride quality was always apparent.

All I can think of as to why the ride was like this is that maybe the tyre(s) have gone out of shape. It wasn't shaking the steering wheel as when front wheels are out of balance, but the whole vehicle, and not bad, but would soon become very tiresome. Of course the seller said everything was good and he didn't know what I was talking about.........but I'm a very experienced driver (HGV, PSV etc.), and I know when something ain't right.
For the kind of money I'll be paying for this vehicle, I obviously would like everything to be spot on.
Apart from the vibration, everything else is fine (I think!).

Maybe the prop is out of balance, but doubtful unless the vehicle has bellied-out sometime.

If it's the tyres, I can just haggle over the price to take account of a new set of boots, apparently the van hasn't been stood for long periods so perhaps it's not the tyres......but I'm reluctant to chance my money on a van with a problem.

Maybe someone with an older Merc Hymer might suggest other ideas as to why the ride might not be as smooth as it could be?

James


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Possibly the tyre pressures are too high???


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Check everything to do with the tyres (pressures, shape, tread, construction, degradation etc.

If nothing apparent that solves the problem I'd get a professional inspection done and let them find the issue. At least you'll then know whether it's a straightforward fix or run for the hills.


----------



## jamesofyorkshire (May 13, 2007)

We drove on various types of tarmac and the vibration was always just there, not a lot, but enough to spoil the enjoyment of travelling in such a nice machine.

It's possible that the tyres were over inflated, but he said if anything, the tyres needed a bit more wind in them as he hadn't checked them for quite a while.
We should have checked them at a garage...........

There's no way he's going to spring for a new set of boots as the present ones have lots of tread on them, and like I say, he reckons he doesn't know what I'm talking about. If I KNEW FOR SURE it was the tyres, then it wouldn't be anything to worry about.........but if not the tyres, then what? Possibly a buckled wheel - but unlikely.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would also guess the tyre pressures but possibly it has air suspension that has been pumped up high. Why not ask him what pressures he has been inflating the tyres to and explain that the ride seemed harsher than some other vans you have been in. The correct pressures will depend upon the tyres and axle loadings but anything above 60 / 65psi will make for a harder ride - I guess though it depends what the other vans were inflated to if making a comparison.


----------



## jamesofyorkshire (May 13, 2007)

No air suspension.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi jamesofyorkshire. Tyres which have been "kerbed" by a careless driver will have internal damage to the steel plies.This can lead to serious vibration.As other people have said,it could be over inflation.I have a 1997 S650;same gvw at 4.6 tonnes as the S700,and run at 65psi all round-no vibration at all.What about the propshaft universal joints? Check the wheelnuts,they are notorious for coming loose on Sprinters if not checked.Are the seating washers for the wheel bolts all there?That would cause vibration,as the wheel would not be held tight to the wheel hub.Hopefully the vendor is genuine and won't mind you crawling all over the van to investigate everything.Best of luck.


----------



## jamesofyorkshire (May 13, 2007)

Good suggestions/advice.

Tomorrow I have to go to London for a while so wont get chance again to 'crawl all over it'!

Apart from the UJ possibility, and I don't think they are the problem, the odds are it's something to do with the tyres/wheels.........my guess anyway and no one has offered something different, something that hadn't occured to me and that only an 'owner' would have experience of, so not a major problem really.

I grew up with Land Rovers, and have dealings with them (import/export) and also did a 6-year round-the-world trip in one......so I 'know' them.........and if someone can describe a problem, because I am familiar with them, I can usually say what to look for, the likely cause, if you know what I mean..................I was thinking this could be the same thing - a Merc Hymer owner knowing about faults specific to that vehicle.........like the wheel nuts!!!!!! (I'll watch out for them!)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Possibly worn shockabsorbers ?


----------



## jamesofyorkshire (May 13, 2007)

Yes, another possibility. Not easy to check the shocks on something like that though - unless one of them is just loose.

Anyway, I just called the seller and said I wont be buying it unless the cause of the vibration is found.
Their response was that they don't think there's anything wrong with it, and nor do any of their friends that have been in it.........whether any of them would realise something was not quite right, I don't know.........point is - I KNOW! .....and it's my money!


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Like you,many years (36) driving artics,so I know when something isn't right.Your first instinct is usually right, and you wouldn't ever be happy with it.Great shame,'cos the S700 is a beautiful van.Keep looking!!


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi keep your brass if it dont feel right now it never will :idea:


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi I have a hymer 700 1991 and I find this a reasonable smooth ride, my thoughts are may be the age of the tyres whilst in Australia we hired a merci camper van, and we suffered a rough ride the cause was a tyre breaking up. So it could be tyres not pleasent.

PS there is a lot of threads on here about age and condition of tyres and safety. Dave


----------

